# Pokemon vs. Digimon



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 25, 2005)

If we just all the pokemons and all digimons then just put them in one big battlefield where they will fight each other to the death...who would win?

I would say the Digimons will win since Digimons more willing to kill then Pokemon will ever be.

What about you?


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 25, 2005)

Well Pokemon take loonger to evolve while Digimon just evolve on the spot and WHAMMO, good bye Pokemon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2005)

Well as little as I ever saw of Pokemon and even less of Digimon, Digimom seems to be more powerful than Pokemon.

But being a pure knockoff, they lose a few points.

Even then, they would kill Pokemon.... but I'm sure someone obsessed with Pokemon as terrible as it is, will prove me wrong... -_-


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2005)

Digimon evolve several thousand times, and when they do they get odd metallic appendages. They are obviously on roids, so they win this battle, despite their small penises.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Welllll, i never really got into digimon and it's been like 5 or 6 yrs since ive seen either.............but Digimon wins hands down.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 25, 2005)

Actually Mewtwo might stand a good chance.  Mewtwo, Mew, Dragonite, Aerodactyl, and Gengar could probably hold their own against 4 standard champion Digimon, but the Super Turbo Mega Ultimate forms would probably kill them, although I don't know the limits of their psionic powers, so they might actually win.  Mewtwo could capture them all in pokeballs!


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jul 25, 2005)

Digimon win... they had several ones that woulda destroyed 2 universes.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 25, 2005)

If it's just a fight to death, the digimons would own the pokemons. Hard.

There's the 8 (but will someday be 13) royal knights (and their known X antibody forms), the 7 great demon kings (not including Beelzebumon X), the holy beasts, Huanlongmon, Milleniumon (and Moon=Milleniumon and ZeedMilleniumon), Imperialdramon Paladin mode (Imperialdramon Fighter mode can destroy a star and it's weaker than PM), Arkadimon, Death-X-mon, the four great dragons, Lucemon Satan Mode, Parallelmon, Demon Super Ultimate, Alforce V-dramon Zero Super Ultimate, Armagemon, Apocalymon, Rinkmon (what? he's like the Flash of the digimons), etc.

Infact, Milleniumon by himself could take on all the pokemons at once, he attacks by creating separate pockets in space-time and seals his enemies in them with his Time Unlimited attack and then he destroys those pockets with his Dimension Destroyer attack (which is capable of breaking the world into two in one shot), kill him once and out pops Moon-Milleniumon who is invulnerable to physical attacks and shares Milleniumon's Dimension Destroyer attack but gets a new one, Death Crystal, which slices the enemies' souls, if you kill him again he can move through time and space to revive himself, but if you piss him off too much he might become ZeedMilleniumon instead, at which point, he's capable of destroying any time-period and dimension at whim, and if you happen to be able to match him in a fight, he has a digital chain around him that, if broken, would release all of ZeedMilleniumon's power, destroying all the parallel universes instantly.

Pretty nifty, huh? 

But even if you don't count him in, there's still a lot of digimons that can do almost the same amount of totally ridiculous stuff like Milleniumon (like Alphamon with his Alpha-Gain-Force and Arkadimon for example).

There are just way too many heavy hitters (and by heavy I mean DBZ heavy) in the digimons' side.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 25, 2005)

Perhaps we should only include the Original Digimon with Champion Mode at best pre Angemon.  That sounds about right.  Them all vs. Mewtwo/Mew/other pokemon I mentioned would be kinda neat to watch


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jul 25, 2005)

which one sucks more? that's a tough one.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm going to definently go with Digimon, for pretty much the same reasons as Nyarlathotep (even though I never saw the latest Digimon series, because I could never find them). But anyways, pretty much any Mega level (the final (the 6th) level) Digimon could take on pretty much any of the fully evolved/Legendary Pokemon. I'd say the Digimon take this one easily. - Ice


----------



## Othni (Jul 25, 2005)

anyone heard of omnimon? Toughest digimon out there. It's like a fusion between that supergreymon and that ninjawargarurumon people. Eh, forgot their highest names but you get the idea. Anyway, yeah, he was from the movie he alone can take on the pokemon.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 25, 2005)

Othni said:
			
		

> anyone heard of omnimon? Toughest digimon out there. It's like a fusion between that supergreymon and that ninjawargarurumon people. Eh, forgot their highest names but you get the idea. Anyway, yeah, he was from the movie he alone can take on the pokemon.


The Digimon you were thinking of are WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon (sp?). And yes, Omnimon is a very powerful Digimon and he could beat most of the Pokemon.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 26, 2005)

Apocylamon, Omegamon, Imperialdramon Paladin Mode, Alphamon, Dukemon Crimson Mode, Royal Knights, X-Evolution Digimon, Holy Beats, Hybrids, and that's not even including hundreds of other Digimon.

Pokemon has Myuutwo, Deoxys, Rekkuza and a few others at best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry but all legendary pokemon>>>>>Digimon


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Jul 26, 2005)

lols. pokemon pwns digimon `;p


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Sorry but all legendary pokemon>>>>>Digimon


How are the Legendary Pokemon going to deal with Royal Knights, Imperialdram Paladin Mode, Dukemon Crimson Mode, Beelzebumon Blast Mode, Omegamon, Holy Beasts, etcetera.

Not a chance.


----------



## Sorano (Jul 26, 2005)

Digimon. Just cause they can go into their super ultimate form or whatever you call it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 26, 2005)

Mewtwo with gates pwns all digimon that can't alter time and all these absurd this they seem to be able to do. I know nothing of digimon except da original of dat dinosaur who shot fireballs. 

...Um thier is said to be a pokemon beyond all others, that pokemon came from.. a legendary one that genes where divide and that supposedly has the power to take all powers from all pokemon and use combine into itself amplified over, howeer it is kind heart so doesn.t.....

anywho thats fictional but actually from what someone described up there this mileniamon or whatever that attacks using diffrent dimension of the unverse or whatever sound like he could pwn war hulk.. seriously how was that thing defeat...:S 

I dare say even batman with prep time would have some trouble although he would be victorious in the end of course


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 27, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> anywho thats fictional but actually from what someone described up there this mileniamon or whatever that attacks using diffrent dimension of the unverse or whatever sound like he could pwn war hulk.. seriously how was that thing defeat...:S


Milleniumon has been defeated 4 times, all by his human partner (and a bunch of mega level digimons), turns out that by some reason which was never explained (read: plot device), Milleniumon can't use his full power against his human partner, but he can keep coming back from the dead after everytime his human partner (+ a bunch of mega level digimons) kills him.

He was finally put out for good by his human partner who forced him to Jogress (join and progress, think of it as a funkier way of saying 'fuse') with Monodramon, and now Milleniumon spends the rest of his days sealed deep within Monodramon's subconscious... plotting and brooding I guess, although he can't escape from his prison, it's very possible he made a backup plan (he threw 4 seeds when he last died as Milleniumon, we know what happened to one of them, but we don't know what happened to the other 3).

And here's Milleniumon in card form (because the cameo he made in the anime was too blurry) and his other forms:
Milleniumon
Moon-Milleniumon
ZeedMilleniumon


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Jul 27, 2005)

...i Hate digimon

Mewto will kick the ass of any digimon


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jul 27, 2005)

azn_sephiroth said:
			
		

> ...i Hate digimon
> 
> Mewto will kick the ass of any digimon


Just cause you hate one side doesn't mean you should vote that way.

Myuutwo would easily be defeated by any one of the following:
Omegamon, Imperialdramon Paladin Mode, Dukemon Crimson Mode, Beelzebumon Blast Mode, any of the Holy Beasts or Royal Knights, Milleniumon, Apocylamon, Diablomon, and Armaggemon.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 5, 2006)

in pokeamon you have animals that just say their names over and over and *over again* which could get annoying. whlie with digimon the monsters are able to talk in complete sentences. and digimon are able to evolve and devolve which I feel is better while in pokemon they  just evolve and they may evolve into something you may not like.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2006)

Pokemon. They have God on their side (Pikachu)


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2006)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> which one sucks more? that's a tough one.



Nither sucked as much as DBZ though  

Digimon would own pokemon simply because there stronger. Mega owns every pokemon without even a challenge.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Nither sucked as much as DBZ though



Pokemon is far worse than DBZ. The moral of each Pokemon 'arc' is nearly always the same

At least people in DBZ die (never mind dying in DBZ dosn't mean anything)


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 6, 2006)

Digimon would own pokemon

They have amazing moves and evolutions. As stated before,the only pokemon who really stand a chance are Mewtwo or Mew.  And im not going into details with others,the show is so on-going that they have like frekin over 1000 of them.

Wargreymon VS MetapodXD

Metapod: Harden....

Wargreymon: NOVA BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 7, 2006)

The powers of the digimon far outstrip even the greatest pokemon. The pokemon are wild animals, while the digimon are at least as smart as a human. This one goes to the Digimon.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2006)

Just one Mega level Digimon is capable of destroying the enite Universe. (Zeedmellenia)

And some Digimon can move at the speed of light.

The strongest Pokemon would have a hard time with the Ultimate level Digimon.

I doubt they can take on Mega (much less the Megas the fuze or power up).

Thier are 155 diffrent Mega level Digimon and counting. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



* Digimon Sovereigns

A

    * Alphamon
    * Alphamon (Ultimate King Dragon)
    * AncientBeetlemon
    * AncientGarurumon
    * AncientGreymon
    * AncientKazemon
    * AncientMegatheriumon
    * AncientMermaimon
    * AncientSphinxmon
    * AncientTroiamon
    * AncientVolcamon
    * AncientWisemon
    * Anubismon
    * Apocalymon
    * Arcadimon
    * Armageddemon
    * Azulongmon

B

    * Babamon
    * Baihumon
    * BantyoLeomon
    * Barbamon
    * Beelzemon
    * Beelzemon Blast Mode
    * Belphemon
    * BlackMegaGargomon
    * BlackWarGreymon
    * Boltmon

C

    * Callismon
    * Cannondramon
    * Cardmon
    * ChaosGallantmon
    * ChaosPiedmon
    * ChaosSeadramon
    * ChaosWarGreymon
    * Chaosdramon
    * Chaosmon
    * Cherubimon
    * ClavisAngemon
    * Craniummon
    * Crusadermon

D

    * Daemon (Digimon)
    * Darkdramon
    * Devitamamon
    * DexDorugoramon
    * Dexmon
    * Diaboromon
    * DinoRexmon
    * DinoTigemon
    * Dominimon
    * Dorugoramon


D cont.

    * Dynasmon
    * Dynasmon X

E

    * Eaglemon
    * Ebemon
    * Ebonwumon

F

    * Fanglongmon
    * Fuujinmon

G

    * Gaiamon
    * Gaiomon
    * Gallantmon
    * Gallantmon Crimson Mode
    * Gallantmon X
    * Ghoulmon
    * GigaSeadramon
    * Goldramon
    * GranDracmon
    * GranKuwagamon
    * GranLocomon
    * GrandisKuwagamon
    * Gryphonmon
    * GuardiAngemon
    * Gulfmon

H

    * HerculesKabuterimon
    * Hermmon
    * HolyDigitamamon

I

    * Imperialdramon
    * Imperialdramon Fighter Mode
    * Imperialdramon Paladin Mode

J

    * Jijimon
    * Justimon

K

    * KingEtemon
    * Kuzuhamon

L

    * Lampmon
    * Leviamon
    * Lilithmon
    * Lucemon Larva
    * Lucemon Shadow Lord Mode

M

    * Machinedramon
    * Magnadramon
    * MaloMyotismon
    * MarineAngemon
    * Marsmon
    * MedievalGallantmon
    * MegaGargomon
    * Megidramon
    * Mercurimon
    * MetalEtemon
    * MetalGarurumon
    * MetalGarurumon X
    * MetalPiranhmon
    * MetalSeadramon
    * Metamormon


M cont.

    * Millenniummon
    * Minervamon
    * MirageGaogamon
    * Murmuxmon

N

    * Neptunmon

O

    * Omnimon
    * Omnimon X
    * Ophanimon
    * Ornismon
    * OuRyuumon

P

    * Parallelmon
    * Parasimon
    * Pharaohmon
    * Phoenixmon
    * Piedmon
    * PileVolcamon
    * Plesiomon
    * PrinceMamemon
    * Pukumon
    * Puppetmon

R

    * Raidenmon
    * Raijinmon
    * Reapermon
    * Regulumon
    * Rosemon

S

    * SaberLeomon
    * Sakuyamon
    * Seraphimon
    * ShadowSeraphimon
    * ShineGreymon
    * SkullMammothmon
    * Sleipmon
    * Spinomon
    * Suijinmon
    * Susanoomon

T

    * Technodramon
    * TigerVespamon
    * TyrantKabuterimon

U

    * UlforceVeedramon
    * UlforceVeedramon Future Mode
    * UlforceVeedramon X
    * UlforceVeedramon Zero
    * UltimateBrachiomon
    * UltimateChaosmon

V

    * Valkyrimon
    * Varodurumon
    * VenomMyotismon
    * Vikemon

W

    * WarGreymon
    * WarGreymon X

Z

    * Zanbamon
    * Zhuqiaomon

So yeah I think its safe to say Digimon>>>pokemon


----------



## Hazu (May 7, 2006)

pokemon


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

Id said:
			
		

> Just one Mega level Digimon is capable of destroying the enite Universe. (Zeedmellenia)
> 
> And some Digimon can move at the speed of light.
> 
> ...



All u really need are two Megas from the list u gave........heck maybe even just one


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Pokemon is far worse than DBZ. The moral of each Pokemon 'arc' is nearly always the same
> 
> At least people in DBZ die (never mind dying in DBZ dosn't mean anything)



So when somone dies it makes the anime cool? That's kinda foolish to say. Plus like you mentioned dying means nothing in DBZ. Also Pokemon may be the same thing *Not even a fan* but it doesn't take 10 eps for a world that was suppose to blow up in 5 minutes to explode...


----------



## monk3 (May 7, 2006)

digimon by far. sure you have pikachu and mewtwo and all that crap, but in digimon, you got like, frickin wargreymon, metalgarurumon, diaboromon, omnimon, imperialdramon, metalkabuterimon, burninggreymon and all these crazy ass powerful beings. they could rock pokemon


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

ive said ti before and im saying it again....

Beelzemon>>>Pokemon...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

Wargreymon>Pokemon

Nova Blast.....'nuff said


----------



## zizou (May 7, 2006)

Digimon for sure.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2006)

Only a hand full (Mewtwo, Leg. Birds, Legi Beat's, Lugia, etc..) can compete with 
low/mid tier Ulitmate/Perfect level Digimon.

Thier are 145 Ulitmate level Digimon and counting.

*Spoiler*: __ 



  * Devas (Digimon)

A

    * AeroVeedramon
    * AeroVeedramon Zero
    * Andromon
    * Angewomon
    * Antylamon
    * Arcadimon
    * Armormon
    * Arukenimon
    * Astamon
    * Asuramon

B

    * Basiliskmon
    * Bastemon
    * Betsumon
    * BigMamemon
    * BlackKingNumemon
    * BlackRapidmon
    * BlackWarGrowlmon
    * Blossomon
    * BlueMeramon
    * Brachiomon
    * Bulbmon

C

    * Cannonbeemon
    * Cardmon
    * Cerberumon
    * Chatsuramon
    * Cherrymon
    * Cyberdramon

D

    * Datamon
    * Deramon
    * Des-MetalGreymon
    * DexDoruGreymon
    * Digitamamon
    * DinoBeemon
    * Divermon
    * DoruGreymon
    * Doumon
    * Dragomon

E

    * Etemon
    * ExTyrannomon

G

    * Galacticmon
    * Garbagemon
    * Garudamon
    * Gigadramon
    * Giromon
    * Grademon
    * GrappLeomon

H

    * Harimogemon


H cont.

    * HippoGryphomon
    * HishaRyuumon

I

    * IceLeomon
    * Indramon
    * Infermon

J

    * Jagamon
    * JewelBeemon

K

    * Karatenmon
    * Kimeramon
    * KingSukamon
    * Knightmon
    * Kumbhiramon
    * Kyukimon

L

    * LadyDevimon
    * Lilamon
    * Lillymon
    * LoaderLeomon
    * Locomon
    * Lucemon Chaos Mode
    * Lykamon

M

    * MachGaogamon
    * MagnaAngemon
    * Majiramon
    * Makuramon
    * MameTyramon
    * Mamemon
    * Mammothmon
    * MarineDevimon
    * MasterTyrannomon
    * MasterVeedramon
    * Matadormon
    * MegaKabuterimon
    * MegaSeadramon
    * Megadramon
    * Mephistomon
    * Mermaimon
    * MetalGreymon
    * MetalMamemon
    * MetalPhantomon
    * MetalTyrannomon
    * MetallifeKuwagamon
    * Meteormon
    * Mihiramon
    * Minotarumon
    * Monzaemon
    * Mummymon
    * Myotismon
    * Mystimon

N

    * NeoDevimon


O

    * Okuwamon
    * Orochimon

P

    * Paildramon
    * Pajiramon
    * Pandamon
    * Panimon
    * Parrotmon
    * Phantomon
    * Phelesmon
    * Piximon
    * Pumpkinmon

Q

    * Qilinmon

R

    * Rapidmon (Ultimate)
    * RiseGreymon

S

    * Sandiramon
    * Scorpiomon
    * ShadowWereGarurumon
    * Shakkoumon
    * ShogunGekomon
    * Silphymon
    * Sinduramon
    * SkullBarukimon
    * SkullGreymon
    * SkullMeramon
    * SkullSatamon
    * SkullScorpiomon
    * SuperStarmon

T

    * Tankdramon
    * Taomon
    * Tekkamon
    * Tinmon
    * Trailmon
    * Triceramon
    * Triceramon X

V

    * Vademon
    * Vajramon
    * Vermillimon
    * Vikaralamon
    * Volcamon
    * Volcdramon

W

    * WarGrowlmon
    * WaruMonzaemon
    * WaruSeadramon
    * WereGarurumon
    * Whamon
    * Wisemon

Y

    * Yatagaramon

Z

    * Zudomon


----------



## Id (May 7, 2006)

Thier is no doubt about it, that if you restrict Digimon up to Adult/Champion level.
I think you would have more balance in this match.

Here are a list of Champions.154 and counting.

*Spoiler*: __ 



A

    * Airdramon
    * Akatorimon
    * Angemon
    * Ankylomon
    * Apemon
    * Aquilamon
    * Arcadimon

B

    * Bakemon
    * Birdramon
    * BlackGargomon
    * BlackGatomon
    * BlackGrowlmon
    * BladeKuwagamon
    * Blimpmon
    * BomberNanimon
    * Boogeymon
    * Burgermon

C

    * Cardmon
    * Centarumon
    * Chrysalimon
    * Chuchidarumon
    * Clockmon
    * Coelamon
    * Cyclonemon

D

    * D'Arcmon
    * DarkLizardmon
    * DarkTyrannomon
    * Deltamon
    * Deputymon
    * Des-Airdramon
    * Des-Devimon
    * Des-Meramon
    * Des-Ogremon
    * Des-Tyrannomon
    * Desmon
    * Destromon
    * Devidramon
    * Devimon
    * DexDorugamon
    * Diatrymon
    * Dinohyumon
    * Dobermon
    * Dogmon
    * Dokugumon
    * Dolphmon
    * Dorugamon
    * Drimogemon

E

    * Ebidramon
    * ExVeemon

F

    * Fangmon
    * Flarerizamon


F cont.

    * Flymon
    * Frigimon
    * Fugamon

G

    * Gaogamon
    * Gargomon
    * Garurumon
    * Gatomon
    * Gekomon
    * GeoGreymon
    * Geremon
    * Gesomon
    * GinRyuumon
    * Gladimon
    * GoldVeedramon
    * Golemon
    * Gorillamon
    * Greymon
    * Grizzlymon
    * Growlmon
    * Guardromon
    * Gururumon

H

    * HiAndromon
    * Hookmon
    * Hyogamon

I

    * IceDevimon
    * Icemon
    * Ikkakumon

J

    * J-Mojyamon

K

    * Kabuterimon
    * KaratsukiNumemon
    * Kiwimon
    * Kogamon
    * Kokatorimon
    * Kuwagamon
    * Kyubimon

L

    * Leomon
    * Liamon

M

    * MasterVeedramon
    * Mekanorimon
    * Meramon
    * Mikemon
    * Minotarumon
    * Mojyamon
    * Monochromon
    * MoriShellmon
    * Musyamon

N

    * Nanimon
    * Ninjamon
    * NiseDrimogemon
    * Numemon

O

    * Octomon
    * Ogremon


O cont.

    * Oinkmon
    * Omekamon

P

    * Piddomon
    * PlatinumSukamon
    * Pokyupamon

R

    * Raremon
    * RedVeedramon
    * RedVeggiemon
    * Reppamon
    * Reptiledramon
    * Roachmon

S

    * Saberdramon
    * SandYanmamon
    * Sangloupmon
    * Seadramon
    * Sealsdramon
    * Seasarmon
    * Shellmon
    * ShimaUnimon
    * Snatchmon
    * Snimon
    * Sorcerymon
    * Soulmon
    * Starmon
    * Stingmon
    * Strikedramon
    * Sukamon
    * Sunflowmon

T

    * Tankmon
    * Thundermon
    * TobuCatmon
    * Togemon
    * Tortomon
    * Trailmon
    * Turuiemon
    * Tuskmon
    * Tyrannomon

U

    * Unimon

V

    * Veedramon
    * Veedramon Zero
    * Veggiemon
    * Vilemon

W

    * Waspmon
    * Weedmon
    * Wendigomon
    * Whamon
    * Witchmon
    * Wizardmon
    * Woodmon

Y

    * Yanmamon
    * Youkomon


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 7, 2006)

^Yeah thats about the same thoughts I had. If it went higher than Champions then its too unbalanced. 

Then again, there are still some champions that can annilate other pokemon. It should be Rookie with only special champions....cause havin all the champions,it still seems one sided.


----------



## Scared Link (May 7, 2006)

Pikachuuuuuuuuu!

Pokemon, mother fucker!


----------



## Katamari Damacy (May 7, 2006)

Digimon >>>>>>>>>> Pokemon                                                                I mean Digimon can't die!  They just come back as eggs & the Pokemon are definitely not strong enough to take 1 champion.


----------



## Mischiefmatt (May 7, 2006)

Charizard owns all.  Burninated.


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2006)

Mischiefmatt said:
			
		

> Charizard owns all.  Burninated.


He doesn't own ZeedMilleniumon, who, if destroyed, takes every last universe down with him. Sorry, but either Digimon wins this or it ends in a draw (because of things like ZeedMilleniumon ending up being destroyed).


----------



## zizou (May 7, 2006)

^ omg... pikachu fanboy


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 7, 2006)

Beelzemon>>>WarGreymon....


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Beelzemon>>>WarGreymon....


In coolness, I must agree.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2006)

Digimon is the best - the end


----------



## Gambitz (May 8, 2006)

pokemon wins this nothing beats pokemon lol


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 8, 2006)

...this thread came back from the dead!


----------



## Roy (May 9, 2006)

I think Pokemon wins they have more legandary pokemon


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (May 9, 2006)

digimon will beat the crap out of pokemon.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2006)

gaara_92 said:
			
		

> I think Pokemon wins they have more legandary pokemon




They have like, 10. Digimon has thousands.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2006)

Trintinies: 
The Legendary Birds: (Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres) 
The Legendary Cats: (Raikou, Entei, Suicune) 
The Legendary Golems (a.k.a. The Regis): (Regirock, Regice, Registeel) 
The Majestic Trinity: (Kyogre, Groudon, Rayquaza) 

Pairs: 
The Creators: (Lugia, Ho-Oh) 
The Lati@s: (Latias, Latios) 

Unique: 

First Generation 
The Origin: (Mew) 
The Copy: (Mewtwo) 

Second Generation 
The Forest Time-Traveler: (Celebi) 

Third Generation 
The Wishing Star: (Jirachi) 
The Virus: (Deoxys) 

Fourth Generation 
The Wave-Guider: (Lucario) 
The Prince of the Sea: (Manaphy) 

Others: 
The Symbols: (Unown)


----------



## Megaharrison (May 9, 2006)

As far as entertainment value goes, Digimon had superior characters, plot, drama, and villains...So It wins I think.


----------



## peterrab (Dec 19, 2006)

Well apart from the legends, Pokemon has got :

Charizard }
Venasaur }These 3 are at least Ultimates
Blastoise }
Pidgeot - Champion
Alakazam- Ultimate
Machamp- Ultimate
Gengar- Ultimate
Aerodactyl - Champion
Scyther and Pinsir- Champions/Ultimates
Kaputops - Champion
Dragonite - Ultimate if not Mega
Feraligator }
Typhlosion }All Ultimate
Meganium }
Houndoom- Champion/Ultimate
Amphros - Champion
Tyranitar - Ultimate if not Mega
Swampert }
Skeptile } All Ultimate
Blazeiken }
Metagross - Mega
Salamence - Mega

Against Digimon of equal Lvl, they would nearly all win, and Mewtwo can just teleport the enemy bombs and bullets away, Celebi can time-travel, Jirachi can grant wishes, Latias/Latios can go invisible, Metagross is made of pure steel, Aerodactyl is rock, Tyranitar is a T-Rex made from minerals and stones, Dragonite and Salamence can fly high and use Hyper Beam and Dragonbreath from above to destroy the Digimon.


----------



## Rainstorm (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll let the combined forces of Team Rocket, Ash Ketchum, and the Legendaries handle this. Digimon will probably win but it wont' be that easy.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 27, 2006)

no, they win easily..


----------



## Nexas (Dec 27, 2006)

Ash's Pikachu>>>>>>Digimon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 27, 2006)

Digimon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pokemon


----------



## Nexas (Dec 27, 2006)

Zaxxon said:


> *Ash's Pikachu>>>>>>>>>>>>*Digimon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*The Other* Pokemon


Fix'd that for yah.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 28, 2006)

pokemon win's...

i dont know whats a digimon haha.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2006)

The only closest thing that Pokemon has to competing with ZeedMilleniummon is Arseus. Even then, it's most likely not enough.


----------



## Neji (Dec 28, 2006)

Digimon, simply


----------



## sals5 (Dec 28, 2006)

Digimon owns all the other pokemon besides Charizard.

Who in Digimon can move around earth 10 times in a couple of seconds.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 28, 2006)

Ash's Pikachi, The head Charzard on Carzard Mountain, Mew2, Mew and the 3 legendary pokemon + Lugia!!!!! Nuff said.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 28, 2006)

Hamaru said:


> Ash's Pikachi, The head Charzard on Carzard Mountain, Mew2, Mew and the 3 legendary pokemon + Lugia!!!!! Nuff said.


Hahahahahaha, are you serious?


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 28, 2006)

^ Kinda, I just liked pokemon more when I was younger, thats all.


----------



## Xell (Dec 28, 2006)

I love both of the animes, but I'm going to say the Digimon would win. The Mega levels would totally thrash the Pokemon. I honestly only think Mew and Mewtwo would stand a chance, due to their incredible psychic powers. I'm not too familiar on the newer pokemon so I'm only saying the 1st season Pokemon vs. 1st season Digimon (I've seen seasons 1 - 3 of Digimon but it's only fair). But yeah, I'm saying Digimon.


----------



## Ali1mg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know anything about Digimon but from what I have read, I think Digimon would win.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 31, 2006)

Sigh.... Why did Digimon and Pokemon go to such a level. Season 1 of both + 1 or 2 movies was THE shit, meaning it owned. To hell with all this new mumbo jumbo shit :<


----------



## exmorte (Dec 31, 2006)

Wobbuffet could SOLO the digiverse, Wobby Hax FTMFW....

Ok yes normal digimon are stronger but the strongest of each series (wobby and whoever) wobby sends back any and all attacks against it with twice the power, (after it uses encore which forces teh same attack over and over) And one could argue that all the high level digi attacks are special attacks (do they really do any physical attacks?) so wobby can mirror coat them to HELL..

But aside from that digimonz would win... pokemon is still cooler though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

Wobuffet was overwhelmed at least once, in one of the Pokemon episodes.


----------

